# Advice needed! - Lady Waltham Half HunteR pocket watch, A.W.W. CO. Waltham



## catherineecfranis (May 29, 2017)

Hello!​
I'm new to the forum (and indeed, watches in general) and stumbled across this pretty little thing at a vintage sale - it cost me all of £4 and it seems like I might have done quite alright for myself! I'd love it if anyone could tell me a little more about it - I haven't seen anything else exactly like it so far (this has lugs for a wriststrap rather than a bow around the crown).​














​
​
It's marked as an A.W.W. Co. Lady Waltham with two serial numbers, #12519353 on the movement and #38043 on the case - is it usual for these numbers to be different and what is its significance? I've looked on the Pocket Watch Database for both these numbers and found the following information:​
​







​
The outer case on the back is stamped​
TRADE, (a picture of a sun, moon and star), MARK, A.L.D, ENGLISH, MAKE, 38043​







​
The inside of the case reads:​
ENGLISH, MAKE, GUARANTEED, TO BE, MADE OF TWO PLATES, OF 14ct GOLD, WITH PLATE COMPOSITION, BETWEEN, AND TO WEAR, 25 YEARS, 38048, 5F​
,







​
Then the Mechanism has written on it:​
A.W.W. CO. Lady Waltham, ADJUSTED, 12519353​







​
I'd really appreciate if anyone could give me any more insight into how much the watch is worth, where is best to get it fixed (the mechanism isn't working at the moment), and if there is anything else significant about this watch!​
Thank you for taking the time to read my post,​
Regards​
Katie​


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

The fact that your two serial numbers are different and yet both specifically relate to a type or grade of Waltham watch is interesting, but I am not an expert on Waltham watches. Fortunately, there are experts on these watches out there who will be able to make more sense than I can. However, by looking at the pictures you provide, and the specifications lists you also show, it is clear that the movement in your watch is of the "Lady Waltham Grade." One look at your picture confirms that your watch's movement is nickel plated rather than gilt. Also of interest is the fact that the rolled gold case of your watch is English and comes from the Dennison company. For a certain time, Dennison stamped full details and the grade mark of the rolled gold on his cases, as is the case in your timepiece.

The lugs on your watch indicate that it was designed to be as a wristwatch, and I would call it a transition piece between pocket and wristwatch. This. together with other features, dates your Waltham watch to about 1900-1920.

The Watch Forum is not able to value members' watches for obvious reasons, although I would say that £4 is an absolute snip for this interesting timepiece. There are members on the Forum who will be able to give more advice on possible repair, however.

I hope you will continue to be an active member of the Forum and perhaps engender a greater interest in ladies' watches here, which I myself collect in addition to gents' models.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Katie...as 'Always Watching' mentioned the Dennison cases were of English make and made in three grades...Sun, Moon and Star. They were called 'gold filled' cases, and as stated on the inside of yours, were made of two sheets of 14 carat gold, with a plate of 'composition' between.(usually brass). These were rolled together under heat and pressure until they fused into a solid sheet. (Hence the alternative name, 'rolled gold') The highest grade (thickest gold) was the 'sun' case, and was guarateed that the gold would not wear through for 25 years in normal use.The 'moon' case was guaranteed for 20 years, and the 'star' case 10 years. In those days, the gold on a sun case was so thick that it could be hand engraved wihout fear of going through to the brass plate in the middle. You certainly wouldn't be able to do that with a modern gold plated piece. If you look inside the back cover, you will see the three marks that correspond to the grade, the top one always denoting that specific case...yours has the sun at the top, so is the best grade. Underneath, are the initials ALD, which stand for Aaron Lufkin Dennison, the case maker. On the inside of the 'curvette' (the inner cover) you can see the legend 'English make, guaranteed to be made of two plates of 14ct gold with plate of composition between and to wear 25 years.' The serial numbers 38043 match on both covers, so they are both original. Enlarging the pic of the outer cover, it looks as though there are some tiny letters/numbers scratched near the edge. These were often put there by a watchmaker who might have done a repair (usually initials and date), or sometimes by a pawnbroker, who may have marked the watch like this instead of putting a label on it which could get lost.

Not much about the watch, I'm afraid, but hope that has helped wth the case.

More on Dennison cases can be found here...its a bit long, but the info is all there a bit further down.

http://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/blogdennison.php


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice little watch, I'm restoring one at the moment for myself, no money in it , it's just that it's old.

If you wanted a value on it there's loads on ebay always a good place to start for values.

Not really a watch that you would ware as there just too old.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Incredibly complete and detailed first post, Katie. Welcome to the forum!

:drinks: :yahoo:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

As an addendum to the above, and I apologise for missing this on the first reading, it's quite normal for the movement to have a different serial no. to the case. The movement would have been shipped over to England and cased here, probably in Birmingham at the Dennison factory. I had a Waltham PW that was exactly the same. Pics below...as you see it follows the same format.

Looking at a blowup of the gear train, the movement appears to be fully jewelled up to the centre wheel, so 17 jewels. It employs Walthams 'star' micro adjuster on the balance, which was a very accurate method of timing the piece. As the arns of the star are moved, tiny teeth on the protruding spindle engage with teeth in the stirrup shaped lever end effect the adjustment. The whole movement could certainly do with a strip down, clean and re-lube.

While we never give valuations on the Watch Forum, (none of us are professional valuers, and there could be legal implications), you have done very well for your £4....it is certainly worth more than that!


----------

